# <4.6 passenger rating declines should NOT count against acceptance rate



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

So today I got the weekly report, unfortunately the one 1* I got is not bogus this time. In the reported issues it said “music”.

That day I accepted a 4.5 rating passenger. (Request came during a trip and score does not show up in the notification and when I click it accepts the request)

So, it is absolutely IMPOSSIBLE I accept anyone 4.69 or less from now on.

Tonight the last two uber requests have been 4.5 and 4.52. My acceptance rate went from 93% to 86%. This causes less requests and therefore less earnings.

So Uber deactivates a driver with 4.54 or less but I have to accept a 4.5 rider? And put MY rating on risk?

Uber should deactivate any rider with less than 4.6. Most drivers won’t accept them anyway.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I don’t accept low rated pax either. And someone at 4.9 or so on lyft actually wrote lyft that I should refrain from humming or singing while driving. I think the other day I hummed and said a few lines of hotel California by the eagles. I frequently play my music in my car. Oh well screw em. Lol


----------



## TallTravelDude (Apr 11, 2016)

Since when does a lower acceptance rate impact number of requests? I consistently have an acceptance rate < 40%, a cancel rate of 12% and a rating of 4.92, and when monitoring the pax app, note I get pings that I can see other ants closer to rider don’t get.

And why is 4.69 your cutoff? Where’s the data to support that all riders below that threshold are bad? Why not 4.59 or 4.74? Why on earth would Uber not count them as cancels?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> I don't accept low rated pax either. And someone at 4.9 or so on lyft actually wrote lyft that I should refrain from humming or singing while driving. I think the other day I hummed and said a few lines of hotel California by the eagles. I frequently play my music in my car. Oh well screw em. Lol


That's kinda hilarious


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I will accept a pax with any rating as long as it is a 1.5x or higher trip.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

one of my worst trips was an auto added 4.3 pool rider, scary trip was in fear of my life as he was a gang member who was very abnoxious, we must all come together against auto added pools........


----------



## mindthelines (Jan 2, 2017)

Who cares about acceptance rate... doesn't make any difference.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> I don't accept low rated pax either. And someone at 4.9 or so on lyft actually wrote lyft that I should refrain from humming or singing while driving. I think the other day I hummed and said a few lines of hotel California by the eagles. I frequently play my music in my car. Oh well screw em. Lol


I love when a chick I'm driving starts singing along to a song that happens to be on the radio. Usually I play at a very low volume but will turn it up if shes into it.

Just good days to be alive.

I don't see why no show cancels should count against us though. That's bullshit.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I could see not picking up <4.60 if the logic was that 4.6 is the threshold for firing drivers, so why not pax as well. But, that is not your logic.

Each market is different. And days and times have an impact as well. At 2am I am much pickier than at 2pm. I am pickier with low rated pickups from a college or grocery store than a restaurant. My pickiness lessens as surge increases. My pickiness lessens as I sit longer without rides. It is all subjective.



espizarro83 said:


> Uber should deactivate any rider with less than 4.6. Most drivers won't accept them anyway.


Incorrect. "Most drivers" are newer and will take ALL rides regardless of rating.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> one of my worst trips was an auto added 4.3 pool rider, scary trip was in fear of my life as he was a gang member who was very abnoxious, we must all come together against auto added pools........


&#8230; and what did that teach you about accepting pool rides?


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

Acceptance rate doesn't mean a thing. If you "No Thanks" 3 in the row then little "scary" message pop up asking if you are ready to drive if not go Offline.

After that, there might be a mini ban (Aussie language) last around 30 mins max. You will be good to go again. Do not sweat.

Riders have their rating low for a reason. It doesn't mean they are all bad. It all depends on the time when you accept the low rated riders.

When they are drunk, they might turn into animals (Drunks do not know who they are, let alone what they do to you or to themselves), apart from that they are just normal persons with good and bad days like us as drivers.

I do not set threshold during daytime but night time I will apply very strict rules to avoid unexpected.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

espizarro83 said:


> So today I got the weekly report, unfortunately the one 1* I got is not bogus this time. In the reported issues it said "music".
> 
> That day I accepted a 4.5 rating passenger. (Request came during a trip and score does not show up in the notification and when I click it accepts the request)
> 
> ...


Your worried about acceptance rates?? How long have you been doing this?


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

espizarro83 said:


> So today I got the weekly report, unfortunately the one 1* I got is not bogus this time. In the reported issues it said "music".
> 
> That day I accepted a 4.5 rating passenger. (Request came during a trip and score does not show up in the notification and when I click it accepts the request)
> 
> ...


Acceptance of trips does not count anymore, just trip cancellations.
I use Mystro at times. It allows me to handle both Lyft and Uber and it has a setting for a minimum rating, among other things. When I use it I have the rating setting for 4.7.


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

espizarro83 said:


> So today I got the weekly report, unfortunately the one 1* I got is not bogus this time. In the reported issues it said "music".
> 
> That day I accepted a 4.5 rating passenger. (Request came during a trip and score does not show up in the notification and when I click it accepts the request)
> 
> ...


No . they shouldn't deactivate them. But Uber should eliminate their ability to rate. If a rider has very low ratings...they can't rate me anymore. Set it up in their app. Ill still drive them and take their money.


----------

